
Survey: UK-based Software Engineers, how much do you earn? - henrysduster
http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/cyczgz/uk-software-engineer-salary-survey
======
henrysduster
If you're not interested in completing the survey and instead just want to
view the results (or play around with the CSV export) you may do so here:
[http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/mmakfs/uk-software-
engineer-s...](http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/mmakfs/uk-software-engineer-
salary-survey/view)

------
richev
Suggest sorting the "What is the value of your annual compensation" results by
salary rather than percent.

